# When I Say I'm Broke.......i'm Broke!!!!!



## beer-b-q (Jul 30, 2009)

*[font=&quot]WHEN   I SAY I'M BROKE.......I'M BROKE!!!!! [/font]*
*[font=&quot]Yesterday,   I answered a knock on the door, only to be confronted by a 
  well-dressed young man carrying a vacuum cleaner. 'Good morning,' said 
  the young man. 'If I could take a couple of minutes of your time, I would 
  like to demonstrate the very latest in high-powered vacuum cleaners.' 
  'Go away!' I said. 'I haven't got any money!', 'I'm broke!' and 
  proceeded to close the door.[/font]*

*[font=&quot]Quick   as a flash, the young man wedged his foot in the door and pushed[/font]*
*[font=&quot]wide   open. 'Don't be too hasty!' he said.&nb sp; 'Not until you have at   least seen[/font]*
*[font=&quot]my   demonstration.'[/font]*
*[font=&quot]
  And with that, he emptied a bucket of horse manure onto my hallway 
  carpet. 'If this vacuum cleaner does not remove all traces of this horse 
  manure from your carpet, Madam, I will personally eat the remainder.' 
  I stepped back and said, 'Well I hope you've got a f*****g good appetite, 
  because they cut off my electricity this morning. What part of BROKE do 
  you NOT understand?' [/font]*


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 30, 2009)

Heh-heh-heh...sounds exactly like what I'd do! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Not a big fan of un-invited guests, myself...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the laugh.............I needed that!

Eric


----------



## meat hunter (Jul 30, 2009)

that is funny


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 30, 2009)

Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## thomasyoung (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, that was funny. Just what I needed was a good laugh! Keep them coming!!


----------

